# unconfidential report



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey!
I caught this fish last Sat on free fishing day, but I can't say anymore cause any dumb lowlife belly lickencracker head can see these reports.










Come on 40!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice bow. I know right where you were!

...Just kidding. :wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Gordon said:


> Hey!
> I caught this fish last Sat on free fishing day, but I can't say anymore cause any dumb lowlife belly lickencracker head can see these reports.
> 
> 
> ...


Who ever said you couldn't disclose a fishing hole in this forum?

Go ahead and tell us all where it is.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

I need to keep the secret until I make it to the big show. Need some thunder once I get there  

(It was in Idaho) :wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Gotcha! I'll assist you in your quest.

Would you mind, in separate replies, telling me, start to finish, how to tie a Parachute PMD?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Tail: Deer Hair 
Body: Same as abdomen 
Head: Thread 
Hook: TMC 100 Size 14 
Thread: Uni-Thread 6/0 Light Cahill 
Abdomen: Wapsi dry fly dubbing (Light Cahill) 
Wing: White Z-Lon 
Hackle: Whiting Sulphur colour

1. Tie in deer hair tail.
2. Tie in parachute post.
3. Dub in body.
4. Wrap hackle around post. 4 or 5 times.
5. Creat small thread head.
6. Whip finish. Cement.

http://www.virtualflybox.com/patterns/p ... hp?id=1188 if you want a pic.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

what up with the mods not geting back to there pm's ?


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

That dam gary fish!
give me another one!


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Tail: Deer Hair
> Body: Same as abdomen
> Head: Thread
> Hook: TMC 100 Size 14
> ...


I'd say that split fibbetts and a biot body would make it a bit more tasty. Poly works better for a post, and dun is the hackle color of choice for me. Am I giving up too much info on this forum? Anyway, if not... Here is a pic that my trusty vise spit out.


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice Fish!!


----------



## stick (Jun 11, 2008)

Ditto!!!!


----------



## BootWarmer (Apr 20, 2008)

Congrats on the nice fish. Where did you catch it? :mrgreen: 

Oh, on the end of your line...


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

It was more in the lip!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Pink Poly ??????????? You'd think you grew up in Vernal.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Pink Poly ??????????? You'd think you grew up in Vernal.


 Vernal is where all the great ones are born and raised.

Pink is the new black


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

Just trying to get to 40!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

You could have been to 40 if you had posted something similar to Gary's PMD recipe, one line per post. :mrgreen:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Igottabigone said:


> Nice Fish!!


Nice sweatpants!


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

> Nice sweatpants!


Early on Sat. we had on every coat,jacket,glove,and hat we could find.
It was CHILLY!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Cheech I have known some studs from Vernal- probably before your time but one is a classic for sure.


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

How are you Gordon?

I saw you on Saturday but wasn't quite sure if it was you until I saw the picture of the boat, now I am pretty sure that it was you.

Very nice fish, we caught quite a few but nothing of that length.

Can't wait to chase a few birds around this year........


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Thats a big bow.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey Noel, whats up?

What color is your pontoon boat?

I'm working on a new blind for the boat-maybe we can get some quackers this fall?


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

It is blue.....

Last year was a bad year for ducks, I was thinking about just giving up on them after last year. Maybe you can change my mind.


----------

